# Malvern @ The Western Motorhome Show



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Western Motorhome Show in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 15/08/2019

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1115

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I’d like to add my name but can’t get on the rally site


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

claypigeon has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I am trying to add my name to the Malvern rally but cannot log on to the old website, it doesnt accept my login details from this page?? anyone offer some help please??
curlyboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> I am trying to add my name to the Malvern rally but cannot log on to the old website, it doesnt accept my login details from this page?? anyone offer some help please??
> curlyboy


Ignore the old site and post that you are going in this topic and jollyjack and Ladyj will be aware.

Additionally you could post post that you are going on the MHF facebook page. There is a separate topic for the Malvern show https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks for that Ray, I,ll try that
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we shall be attending the Malvern rally, what do I need to do as far as booking with the organisers, so they know we are with MHF
thanks curlyboy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, we shall be attending the Malvern rally, what do I need to do as far as booking with the organisers, so they know we are with MHF
> thanks curlyboy


When you book on line to be with a club you will be able to select motorhomefacts from the drop down list. Enter curlyboy where they ask for membership number.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks again Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going booking closes at 2pm on wednesday 31st july


----------

